# ginger bread root



## richienolan (Sep 1, 2011)

hi im brand new to the site and to smart phones, but i just got a new Samsung mesmerize and it has the new 2.3 gingerbread on it and im wanting to root it so i can use tiamtun back up and so i can get rid or the stock apps like city id etc. thanks


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds good...
Welcome to smart phones...


----------



## richienolan (Sep 1, 2011)

so any help on the root ???


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Gingerbreak.apk works I think Google it

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Careful which stock apps you remove, some can cause force closes...


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

If you're new to Android my suggestion would be to do some reading before you do any sort of rooting/Modding. Save yourself some major headaches later on.


----------



## richienolan (Sep 1, 2011)

well i was going to remove the following stock apps city ID, daily briefing,mini diary, news and weather, media hub, tone room deluxe,your navigator, write and go. and voice commands anybody see any problem with that ???


----------



## inmybrain (Aug 2, 2011)

"richienolan said:


> well i was going to remove the following stock apps city ID, daily briefing,mini diary, news and weather, media hub, tone room deluxe,your navigator, write and go. and voice commands anybody see any problem with that ???


You shouldn't have any trouble at all removing those apps.


----------



## richienolan (Sep 1, 2011)

so can anyone help me root this thing and help me remove them apps ??


----------



## seishuku (Aug 28, 2011)

Download the pre-rooted stock rom, flash it... Enjoy!
That's what I did, it just overwrites the system, so you shouldn't have to reinstall anything (I didn't anyway).

So far I haven't been able to root it myself either, but I didn't try very hard either.


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

Download odin 1.3.
download rooted rom. 
Then, i would suggest downloading either baked_tators or Jp's rom and flash using recovery. Both have themes and already have the junk removed from them


----------

